# Rodanthe Pier



## caniac23 (Oct 29, 2009)

The owners just reported that the end of the Rodanthe pier has collapsed. They said they were planning on doing some work on it anyway, so apparently not too big a deal.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

what end????? the end s been gone for several years,if they lost more the end of the pier will be like jennettes after isabel...a stump!!!


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Read where they lost a light pole as well. Found it warshed up on the beach.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

They reported that it was about the last 25ft.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

Tinybaum said:


> They reported that it was about the last 25ft.


h&ll it was only 50-75' from the sand to the tip this summer,hope they rebuild it like they talked about back in the summer,but i'm not holding my breath after what has happened in managment


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

They had the new pilings delivered a few weeks ago. Was suppose to be another 40 feet, and a 60ft T on the end.


----------



## Tinybaum (Mar 8, 2004)

And what do you mean with the management? I thought the new owner(s) were awesome?


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, you should hit prime flounder territory


----------



## markymark (Oct 31, 2012)

sunburntspike said:


> h&ll it was only 50-75' from the sand to the tip this summer,hope they rebuild it like they talked about back in the summer,but i'm not holding my breath after what has happened in managment


Thanks for your concern and support!


----------



## markymark (Oct 31, 2012)

Looks like we lost about 75 - 100 feet. We will be repairing and rebuilding as much as we have resources for.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

markymark said:


> Looks like we lost about 75 - 100 feet. We will be repairing and rebuilding as much as we have resources for.


 We need all the fishable piers we can get.. Avon also took a hit.. Shame,all three piers,including Frisco,were excellent fishing piers...


PS,hopfully you will have the resources to get rid of some of the old pilings as well..


----------



## markymark (Oct 31, 2012)

Drumdum said:


> PS,hopfully you will have the resources to get rid of some of the old pilings as well..


I agree. We've lost some nice fish. That's on the list we just need to see what we can do.


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

markymark said:


> I agree. We've lost some nice fish. That's on the list we just need to see what we can do.


Kenny, I've got a handsaw and a facemask I can let you borrow. You got any cinderblocks to tie around your waist?


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

sunburntspike said:


> h&ll it was only 50-75' from the sand to the tip this summer,hope they rebuild it like they talked about back in the summer,but i'm not holding my breath after what has happened in managment


 I'm with ya "Sprocket"! Come on out and fish the "bar and grill" with me if ya feel like slumming! Still some "toothy critters" out there old friend!


----------



## Fishin Bubba (Apr 19, 2012)

Sounds like Sunburnt Spike has a few Rodanthe sand spurs in his diaper.


----------

